

Telescope puzzle - outrightfree
http://www.mathsisfun.com/games/telescope-puzzle.html

======
__Joker
It is fun. How does the maze is generated ? i.e. Can you generate the maze
using a program or do you have to design each of the maze manually ?

------
laacz
It actually was called Dyson Telescope Game and it's as old as 2003. I
remember playing it a lot. Original page is no longer available, but WayBack
machine has it [1]

[1]:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20120721032428/http://www.dyson.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20120721032428/http://www.dyson.com/about/games/telescope.asp)?

Edit. BTW, original page is not exaggerating - game was a huge hit.

------
dlsym
I don't see anything. (Chrom 36.0.1985.125, Linux)

~~~
kasperset
Requires Adobe Flash Player.

------
thisjepisje
I remember playing this like 10 years ago. Nice game.

